
Apple’s Siri is eating Google's lunch - mcritz
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apples-siri-is-eating-googles-lunch-2011-11-03?link=mw_home_kiosk
======
beej71
AppleInsider is reporting that Apple has 4% (down from 5.4%) of the smartphone
market. So "as Siri becomes widely available" is really not a happening thing
in the near term from Google's perspective.

~~~
rje
4.2% of the global handset market, not smartphones (from the original
allthingsd post: [http://allthingsd.com/20111104/apple-headed-
for-60-percent-o...](http://allthingsd.com/20111104/apple-headed-
for-60-percent-of-handset-industry-operating-profits/) )

~~~
beej71
I thought the number was awfully low. I can get it right, it appears the
number is 44% Android, 27% iOS in the smartphone market.

[http://www.fiercemobilecontent.com/story/comscore-android-
cl...](http://www.fiercemobilecontent.com/story/comscore-android-
closing-45-us-smartphone-market-share/2011-11-07)

So the strength of my original point is reduced.

